# Solved: php and HTML and phpbb3



## madd74 (Nov 9, 2003)

I just recently learned how to make custom pages for phpbb3 (technically, I have known for a while, but this time I am really getting into it). I am finding it difficult to get my php variables to pass through to the HTML part.


example.php has the call to styles/prosilver/template/example.html
example.html has an iframe reference in it
the iframe calls a URL
the URL is in the form of gohere.com/auth.asp?uid=$userdata['user_id']&nick_name=$userdata['username']&auth_sig=md5($userdata['user_id']+31c6749d7eae351620077a05172c3d7f)
visiting the site and checking the source shows that $variable is not being parsed
web site owner cries

I have very good HTML programming skills. I have little to no PHP programming skills  Also, the place I use has an authentication process using md5, something I had not heard about until now.

So in my case, if this was passing to my account when I made a visit, it would look like


auth.asp?uid=2&nick_name=madd74&auth_sig=md5(2+31c6749d7eae351620077a05172c3d7f)

As always, I very much thanks any assistance I can get!

(for reference, I am doing this in conjunction with a site called come2play, and if anyone wants access to the PDF file that explains how to set this up then go http://come2play.com/shared/api/channel_sso/come2play_sso_v022.pdf)


----------



## madd74 (Nov 9, 2003)

Well, I figured it out. Simply open up the includes/functions.php and where all the defined variables are (do an inline search for // The following assigns all _common_ variables that may be used at any point in a template) add something like

'S_USER_ID' => $user->data['user_id'],
and then in your .HTML file reference it like:

Hello there {S_USERNAME} of id {S_USER_ID}
and as long as {S_USERNAME} is also defined somewhere, it will print the username of the person followed by their phpbb3 userID


----------

